# Openoffice 2 czas instalacji

## kadu

Ile sie moze instalowac openoffice 2 na procku athlon 1700  :Question:  Zapuscilem instalke o 8.00 i czekam juz 13 godzin  :Twisted Evil: .

----------

## arsen

u mnie na athlonie 2400 i 512mb ramu trwało to 6h.

----------

## marwir

U mnie na Athlonie XP Bartku 2500 i 512 ramu ok. 8 godz.

----------

## Bako

```
genlop openoffice -t                                                

 * app-office/openoffice

     Sat Oct 22 19:30:49 2005 >>> app-office/openoffice-2.0.0

       merge time: 4 hours, 56 minutes and 5 seconds.

     Wed Nov  2 05:29:39 2005 >>> app-office/openoffice-2.0.0

       merge time: 6 hours, 24 minutes and 31 seconds.
```

pewnie zasluga ccache  :Wink: 

----------

## aqu

u mnie by sie emergowalo 16h, stare komputery tak maja  :Razz: 

```
 * app-office/openoffice

     Mon Jul 25 14:14:44 2005 >>> app-office/openoffice-1.1.4-r1

       merge time: 15 hours, 44 minutes and 49 seconds.

```

----------

## marwir

Prawda jest jeszcze taka że u mnie Kuroo pokazuje ok 3,5 godz. dla samego OpenOffica, ale trzeba doliczy jeszcze programy instalowane z zależności do niego  :Wink: .

Na marginesie też mam włączone ccache.

pzdr

----------

## aqu

eee... sorry nie ten Ooo  :Razz: 

----------

## kadu

Bako, ty sprawdzasz ten czas za pomoca polecenia genlop??

----------

## Sahin

Pytanie tylko po co emergować OpenOffice ze źródeł, skoro z plików bin chodzi równie szybko (bo ja nie widziałem różnicy w szybkości uruchamiania) a instaluje się nieporównanie krócej.

----------

## Bako

 *kadu wrote:*   

> Bako, ty sprawdzasz ten czas za pomoca polecenia genlop??

 

zobacz dokladnie to co wkleilem i bedziesz wiedzial: genlop nazwa_pakietu -t

a tak wogole genlop --help - duze mozliwosci ma  :Smile: 

----------

## aqu

ale jaka saysfakcja, mam OpenOffice ze zródeł  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kadu

genlop openoffice -t po wydaniu tego polecenia doastaje

```
No merge found for "openoffice" :evil: 
```

----------

## aqu

poniewaz jeszce tego pakietu nie zemegowales

----------

## kadu

to dopiero sprawdza po zaemergowaniu  :Question: 

----------

## Raku

 *kadu wrote:*   

> to dopiero sprawdza po zaemergowaniu 

 

jedyne co mi przychodzi do głowy jako odpowiedź, to cytat z pewnego kultowego filmu:

- Ta winda jedzie do góry?

- A gdzie ma jechać? W booook?

----------

## KaszeL

Czyzby z moim systemem bylo cos nie tak?

```

kaszelws ~ # genlop -t openoffice

 * app-office/openoffice

     Fri Oct 28 11:31:41 2005 >>> app-office/openoffice-2.0.0

       merge time: 11 hours, 13 minutes and 4 seconds.

```

Athlon XP 2400+ (2000MHz), 1GB ram.

----------

## damjanek

```
[damjanek@cocaine ~ $ ] genlop -int openoffice

 * app-office/openoffice

     Wed Oct 12 14:14:59 2005 >>> app-office/openoffice-2.0.0_rc2

       merge time: 10 hours, 7 minutes and 15 seconds.

     Wed Oct 19 20:58:56 2005 >>> app-office/openoffice-2.0.0_rc3

       merge time: 8 hours, 19 minutes and 17 seconds.

     Fri Oct 21 11:11:59 2005 >>> app-office/openoffice-2.0.0

       merge time: 8 hours, 27 minutes and 6 seconds.

   Total builds: 3

   Global build time: 1 day, 2 hours, 53 minutes and 38 seconds.

   Average merge time: 8 hours, 57 minutes and 52 seconds.

   Info about currently installed ebuild:

   * app-office/openoffice-2.0.0

   Install date: Fri Oct 21 11:11:59 2005

   USE="curl kde python zlib xml2 -eds -gnome -java -ldap -mozilla -nas"

   CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp"
```

 athlon-2k+@1.66 + 256mb ram. uzywam ccache, chociaz watpie w jakies szcegolne przyspieszenie dzieki temu...

----------

## kadu

Instalowalo sie 16h i 2min lol

----------

## szolek

Mam pytanie nie wyskakują wam błędy basic'a przy zapisie dokumentu (komunikaty). U mnie takie pojawiają się raz na jedno uruchomienie. Tyle że ja mam binarkę.

----------

## 13Homer

 *raku wrote:*   

> jedyne co mi przychodzi do głowy jako odpowiedź, to cytat z pewnego kultowego filmu:
> 
> - Ta winda jedzie do góry?
> 
> - A gdzie ma jechać? W booook?

 

Bywają też windy jeżdżące na dół.

----------

## BRuM

 *kadu wrote:*   

> Instalowalo sie 16h i 2min lol

 

16h na Amd 64? LoL, a jakie jądro ma ten Athlon? SMP chyba niepotrzebne...?

PZDRWMLast edited by BRuM on Wed Nov 16, 2005 10:14 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Raku

 *13Homer wrote:*   

>  *raku wrote:*   jedyne co mi przychodzi do głowy jako odpowiedź, to cytat z pewnego kultowego filmu:
> 
> - Ta winda jedzie do góry?
> 
> - A gdzie ma jechać? W booook? 
> ...

 

widać że nie oglądałeś tego filmu...   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## pwe

 *raku wrote:*   

>  *13Homer wrote:*    *raku wrote:*   jedyne co mi przychodzi do głowy jako odpowiedź, to cytat z pewnego kultowego filmu:
> 
> - Ta winda jedzie do góry?
> 
> - A gdzie ma jechać? W booook? 
> ...

 

zdecydowanie nie oglądał filmu ............. 

to po co sie wypowiadał ???

co do tematu to 16h? a jaki to jest komp?? bo serio jakoś długo ...

 *Quote:*   

> 16h na Amd 64? LoL, a jakie jądro ma ten Athlon? SMP chyba niepotrzebne...? 
> 
> PZDRWM

  na A64 nie da sie OpenOffice kompilwać - tylko ".bin" jest   :Wink: 

----------

## BRuM

No tak, ale te 16h jak na ten procek to zdecydowanie za długo  :Neutral: 

PZDRWM

----------

## pwe

zauważylem w pierwszym poście ze A1700+ kadu ma. i tak jakoś długo. raczej 10h to max powinno byc, raczej

----------

## mrto

Na AMD64 to zdecydowanie za długo, ale kadu kompilował to na athlonie 1700 - patrz 1 post  :Very Happy: 

----------

## 13Homer

 *pwe wrote:*   

> zdecydowanie nie oglądał filmu ............. 

 

Nie jestem pewny, stawiałbym na to, że to jakiś wytwór z udziałem Cezarego Pazury. Tego typu produkcje kiedyś oglądałem, ale raczej nic sam z siebie nie pamiętam (nie należę najwyraźniej do grupy docelowej).

 *Quote:*   

> to po co sie wypowiadał ???

 

Zapoznaj się z kontekstem.

EDIT: U mnie openoffice w trybie 32-bitowym kompilował się ok. 6 godzin.

I przy okazji: nie korzystam z cache i nie zamierzam.

----------

## domel

 *kadu wrote:*   

> Ile sie moze instalowac openoffice 2 na procku athlon 1700  Zapuscilem instalke o 8.00 i czekam juz 13 godzin .

 

Mam taki sam procesor (jądro Palomino) + 512 MB RAM. U mnie trwalo to ok. 12 godzin, przy dzialajacym KDE, xmms, przegladarce, w miedzyczasie wypalilem kilka plytek itd.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Bako

jakbyscie sie zainteresowali ccache, to instalacja skrocila by sie o polowe  :Smile:  (pisze do osob kompilujacych oo >10h). U mnie wersja 1.1.4 tez potrafila sie kompilowac kolo 20h (nie pamietam juz dokladnie), ale wtedy nie uzywalem "keszu"  :Wink: 

----------

## 13Homer

 *Bako wrote:*   

> jakbyscie sie zainteresowali ccache, to instalacja skrocila by sie o polowe :) (pisze do osob kompilujacych oo >10h). U mnie wersja 1.1.4 tez potrafila sie kompilowac kolo 20h (nie pamietam juz dokladnie), ale wtedy nie uzywalem "keszu" ;)

 

O ile mi wiadomo ccache działa, ale dopiero dla kolejnych kompilacji, dla pierwszej nie ma co keszować.

----------

## Bako

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> O ile mi wiadomo ccache działa, ale dopiero dla kolejnych kompilacji, dla pierwszej nie ma co keszować.

 

i tu sie mylisz, nie raz po kilka razy podczas kompilacji ccache linkuje pliki. Poza tym fakt, im wczesniej zacznie sie korzystac z niego tym lepiej

----------

## red79

A u mnie na Celeronie 400 MHz kompilacja OO trwała:

 *Quote:*   

>   Thu Sep 22 09:17:18 2005 >>> app-office/openoffice-1.1.5
> 
>        merge time: 2 days, 11 hours, 37 minutes and 20 seconds.
> 
>      Thu Nov  3 07:36:00 2005 >>> app-office/openoffice-2.0.0
> ...

 

i Wy narzekacie..... (co poniektórzy)

----------

## muchar

W ogóle to http://muchar.one.pl/linux/czas_kompilacji.php

----------

## kadu

Ciekawa stronka  :Very Happy: , szkoda ze nie wiedzialem o niej przed instalacja  :Wink: 

----------

## piotruspan

AthlonXP2000 512MB RAM, bez ccache:

```

genlop openoffice -t

* app-office/openoffice

Wed Nov  9 09:36:40 2005 >>> app-office/openoffice-2.0.0

       merge time: 8 hours, 12 minutes and 21 seconds.

```

----------

## backfire

Witam! Ja mam Semprona 2400 + i 512 ram na 400Mhz i o to wynik bez ccache:

```

genlop openoffice -t

 * app-office/openoffice

     Fri Nov  4 10:35:18 2005 >>> app-office/openoffice-2.0.0

       merge time: 8 hours, 41 minutes and 37 seconds.

```

To ccache dziala od razu czy dopiero przy drugiej kompilacji ? bo ja caly czas po wydaniu polecnie ccache -s mam same zera  :Sad:  a mam ustawione co trzeba do tego ccache

----------

## mrto

 *backfire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> To ccache dziala od razu czy dopiero przy drugiej kompilacji ? bo ja caly czas po wydaniu polecnie ccache -s mam same zera  a mam ustawione co trzeba do tego ccache

 

Ccache wywołane z jako root korzysta z katalogu ${HOME}/.ccache

Żeby sprawdzić statystyki ccache dla portage musisz za każdym razem ustawiać zmienną CCACHE_DIR czyli:

```
CCACHE_DIR="/var/tmp/ccache" ccache -s
```

poda ci statystyki ccache dla portage.

Mam nadzieję że nic nie pokreciłem  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## szolek

Myślałem że dodam tu swój czas kompilacji openoffice 2 ale się porobiło nie po mojej myśli. Rankiem jak jeszcze sprawdzałem przed wyjazdem na uczelnie było ETA już tylko 27min a pakiet się kompilował jakieś 8 godzin. Teraz wpisuje genlop i pokazuje mi czasy jedynie wersji 1.4. Okazuje się że mi kurcza prąd wyłączyli  :Sad:  . W logach emerge-notice nie ma żadnych błędów. Jedynie urwane coś w trakcie. uhh.

edit1:

     Thu Nov 17 22:29:26 2005 >>> app-office/openoffice-2.0.0

       merge time: 7 hours, 35 minutes and 47 seconds.

wreszcie  :Very Happy: 

cpu: athlonxp 2000

ram 512

ccache

nice: 11

edit2:

ikona gentoo robi wrażenie  :Very Happy: Last edited by szolek on Sat Nov 19, 2005 11:50 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## backfire

A dlaczego trzeba za kazdym razem ? przeciez mam podana ta sciezke w pliku /etc/make.conf ?

----------

## Bako

 *backfire wrote:*   

> A dlaczego trzeba za kazdym razem ? przeciez mam podana ta sciezke w pliku /etc/make.conf ?

 

jak tak bardzo chcesz, to te sciezke:

```
export CCACHE_DIR="/var/tmp/ccache"
```

wrzuc sobie do .bashrc u root'a (mozna tez do /etc/profile - tylko wtedy inni userzy beda mieli dostep do zbednej sciezki). Pozniej najlepiej sie przelogowac i bedzie wszystko dzialac. 

Oczywiscie zmieniles rekursyjnie prawa dostepu dla /var/tmp/ccache na portage:portage ?

----------

## Radioaktywny

Witam

Kompilowałem wczoraj openoffice 2.0, które jest już dostępne w gałęzi stabilnej. Kompilacja sie udała za 3 razem, ponieważ zabrakło wolnego miejsca na HDD.

Przy pierwszej próbie miałem wolne ok. 2,5 GB. Kompilacja wywaliła sie po 2 godzinach.

Przy drugiej próbie miałem wolne ok. 3,5 GB. Kompilacja rozwaliła się po 3 godzianch.

Dopiero gdy zrobiłem wielkie czyszczenie i zwolniłem 5 GB kompilacja zakończyła sie pomyślnie. Okazało się, że openoffice 2 potrzebował do kompilacji aż 4,7 GB wolnego miejsca na twardzielu! Czy to jest normalna sytuacja?

Dodam, że wszystkie zależności skompilowały sie przy pierwszym podejściu do openoffice2, także podane 4,7 GB dotyczą tylko samego pakietu biurowego.

Dziwne jest również to, iż podczas kompilacji bardzo mało był wykorzystywany ccache. Mam:

```
CCACHE_SIZE="2G"
```

a pod koniec kompilacji było zajęte niecałe 350 MB.

Ponadto informuję, iż:

```
[root@prime~]# genlop openoffice -t

 * app-office/openoffice

     Thu Apr  7 01:54:35 2005 >>> app-office/openoffice-1.1.4

       merge time: 5 hours, 47 minutes and 32 seconds.

     Thu May  5 07:47:42 2005 >>> app-office/openoffice-1.1.4-r1

       merge time: 5 hours, 22 minutes and 23 seconds.

     Thu Dec  1 01:22:20 2005 >>> app-office/openoffice-2.0.0

       merge time: 7 hours, 41 minutes and 51 seconds.

```

Openoffice 1.1.4 i 1.1.4-r1 kompilowane bez ccache.

System:

ADM AthlonXP (Barton) 2500+ (1833MHz), RAM 512 DDR 333 MHz, Płyta główna ASUS A7N8X-E (nForce2)

EDIT:

 *Quote:*   

> Oczywiscie zmieniles rekursyjnie prawa dostepu dla /var/tmp/ccache na portage:portage ?

 

U mnie jest to trochę dziwnie bo jak zmienie prawa na "portage" to i tak po jakiejkolwiek instalacji przez emerge, system automatycznie zmienia własciciela /var/tmp/ccache na "root", a grupę pozostawia na "portage".

Czy tak powinno byc?

----------

## Bako

 *Radioaktywny wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Oczywiscie zmieniles rekursyjnie prawa dostepu dla /var/tmp/ccache na portage:portage ? 
> 
> U mnie jest to trochę dziwnie bo jak zmienie prawa na "portage" to i tak po jakiejkolwiek instalacji przez emerge, system automatycznie zmienia własciciela /var/tmp/ccache na "root", a grupę pozostawia na "portage".
> ...

 

nie  :Smile: 

u mnie jest portage:portage - jak masz usera ustawionego na root, to nie masz prawa zapisywac plikow, tylko odczytywac (644).

----------

## wuja

 *Radioaktywny wrote:*   

> ...openoffice 2 potrzebował do kompilacji aż 4,7 GB wolnego miejsca na twardzielu! Czy to jest normalna sytuacja?
> 
> ...

 Normalna. Przeczytaj w ebuildzie:

```
 Also note that building OOo takes a lot of time and  hardware ressources: 4-6 GB free diskspace...
```

----------

## amenus

to ja również pochwalę się swoim wynikiem (wszystko kompilowane bez ccache, przy działającym KDE, XMMS i Firefox) :

```
# genlop openoffice -t

 * app-office/openoffice

     Wed Mar  9 00:05:20 2005 >>> app-office/openoffice-1.1.4

       merge time: 7 hours, 37 minutes and 53 seconds.

     Mon Apr 25 00:41:24 2005 >>> app-office/openoffice-1.1.4-r1

       merge time: 8 hours, 6 minutes and 40 seconds.

     Sun Dec  4 23:09:56 2005 >>> app-office/openoffice-2.0.0

       merge time: 9 hours, 35 minutes and 49 seconds.
```

mój sprzęt: AMD Sempron 2400 (1670 MHz), RAM 512MB DDR 400MHz, płyta Gigabyte 7VT600P-RZ.

----------

## Criss-PL

A to dziwne... Umnie na kompilacje potrzebowal zaledwie 2-2,5GB...

Co do czasu kompilacji to w poprzednim systemie bylo okolo 6h 40min...

PS: Zarazzaczynam nowa wiec powiem jak poszlo...

----------

## indianiec

A u mnie poprzednie wersje na athlonie 1000 z 384 ram pamięci "jedyne":

```
* app-office/openoffice

     Thu Nov 25 16:52:43 2004 >>> app-office/openoffice-1.1.3

       merge time: 15 hours, 51 minutes and 51 seconds.

         Sun May 22 13:52:36 2005 >>> app-office/openoffice-1.1.4-r1

       merge time: 11 hours, 56 minutes and 6 seconds.

```

----------

## Raku

ładnie kompilujecie, więc zadam bardzo ważne pytanie:

czy działa wam poprawnie zapisywanie dokumentów zawierających w nazwie pliku polskie litery? (i otwieranie ich z menu Otwórz?) 

openoffice-ximian ręcznie kompilowany tego nie potrafił

----------

## amenus

z przykrością zauważam, że OpenOffice 2 nie potrafi odczytywać ani zapisywać plików z polskimi literami w nazwie  :Crying or Very sad:  (przynajmniej na moim komputerze jest to niemożliwe). A miał być tai super fajny...

----------

## mysz

Well, SOA #1.

U mnie działa.   :Wink: 

----------

## Woocash

U mnie rowniez dzialalo na systemie 32-bitowym.

Moze z flagami przesadziliscie ? ;>

----------

## Raku

rozumiem, że działało wam na samodzielnie kompilowanym OO? Bo na OO-bin mi też działa

----------

## Radioaktywny

U mnie też nie działa zapisywanie dokumentu pod nazwą z polskimi literkami. Tzn zapisuje ale z "krzakami". Dopiero jak zmienie w nazwie dokumentu na poprawne polskie literki to już zapisuje OK. Dziwne.

System 32-bitowy, AthlonXP. Kompilowane ze źródełek.

----------

## Raku

i dlatego wole korzystać z openoffice-bin

mam zapuszczać kompilację na 10 godzin, żeby mieć takie kfiatki?

----------

## BeteNoire

Jakby ktoś już się dowiedział czy błąd ten (o ile to był błąd) został naprawiony w OO 2.0.1 to niechaj da znać  :Wink: 

Przymierzam się do kompilacji OO ale nie wiem czy warto (AthlonXP 2400)

I jeszcze pytanie mam: czy jak wyjdzie nowa podwersja OO, powiedzmy 2.0.2, 2.0.3 itp... to emerge będzie chciał mi pobierać pełne źródła czy tylko jakieś diffy i patche?

----------

## 13Homer

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> czy jak wyjdzie nowa podwersja OO, powiedzmy 2.0.2, 2.0.3 itp... to emerge będzie chciał mi pobierać pełne źródła czy tylko jakieś diffy i patche?

 

Na ogół są to nowe, całe, źródła, przynajmniej "na zewnątrz" (w środku zmiany mogą być symboliczne). Tak jest w przypadku np. VMware, kdebase czy też Eclipse. Inaczej trzebaby dla samych xdelt (binarny diff) zrobić specjalny mechanizm (na wzór emerge-delta-webrsync). Kiedyś próbowałem coś takiego zaprojektować, ale wyszło mi, że zbyt dużo zmian by to wymagało i trzebaby trzymać jakieś nieciekawe struktury.

Patche to są (na ogół?) diffy :) Nie widziałem innego rodzaju patcha (ale też się i nie wysilałem, żeby takowy znaleźć).

----------

## raaf

witam!

ibook G4 1.2 256 mb, ... czas kompilacji Openoffice-2.0 .. 15 godzin, ale oplacalo sie, smiga bardzo ladnie. duzo lepiej niz na macu. pamietam, ze na moim desktopie (athlon 1600xp 512 mb) kompilacja trwala oklo 11 godzin.

pozdrawiam

raaf

----------

## w.tabin

app-office/openoffice-2.0.0

       merge time: 7 hours, 59 minutes and 10 seconds.

AthlonXP 2500, 512 MB ram, CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

 Pozdrawiam:D

----------

## dlugidll

a kto mi powie jak wstawic - dodac polski slownik ortograficzny do sprawdzania bledow??

zwykle uruchamia sie go poprzez F7.

Zainstalowalem openoffice 2.0.1 -bin

czyli nic nie kompilowalem sam

----------

## psotnik

NA PIV 3GHz HT oraaz 1024 RAM DUAL napewno krocej niz 5h bo tyle spalem   :Laughing: 

ps

Plik->Kreatory->Zainstaluje nowe słowniki 

moze tak przejdzie

----------

## dlugidll

psotnik  thx

dziala, ale powiem dla innych, ze musialem 3 razy wlaczac ten slownik aby dzialal  wg opisu, ktory sie pokazuje po zainstalowaniu slownika.  Dodam, ze trzeba edytowac dostepne moduly jezykowe  i tam wybrac polski i wlaczyc poszczegolne elementy slownika.

----------

## Xax

Athlon Thunderbird 1200 (podkrecony do 1400), 512 MB DDRRAM - kompilacja open office 2.0.1 trwala dokladnie 9h i 4 minuty. No i co najwazniejsze - dziala  :Smile: 

----------

